# Feg pmk .380



## meanmachine1961 (May 31, 2009)

Just put one on layaway, in very nice condition, at one of my LGS. Comes with only one mag and after searching my usual sources, it seems that mags are going to be difficult to find. I have found some mags for the PA 63 and was wondering if anyone here knows if they would work in the PMK.


----------



## trlhrv (Aug 4, 2013)

I don't think so. One is Hungarian (FEG) and one Polish.


----------



## meanmachine1961 (May 31, 2009)

Both are Hungarian and I found out that the mags are interchangeable.


----------



## brentb636 (Jul 18, 2013)

meanmachine1961 said:


> Both are Hungarian and I found out that the mags are interchangeable.


They definitely are the same magazine. I have 5 different FEG pistols at the moment, and all can use the same magazine. Even the AP7 ( 32ACP) model cycles and shoots using the PA-63 magazine. These are fine little guns.


----------



## Trooper Joe (Aug 4, 2009)

My almost new FEG APK .380 (a clone to the Walther PPK/S) uses the same magazines as my PA63 (although my military as new PA 63 magazines are not a pretty, but they work flawlessly).

Nice to see some interest in these Hungarian guns.

Trooper Joe


----------

